# adding Exif comments?



## Jon0807 (Apr 3, 2008)

How do you add comments to exif info?  I only have PS CS and the software that my 40D came with.  I found out how to add some info with CS but it doesn't show when I view the data in Firefox.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 3, 2008)

Remember some viewers selectively display exif data. Just because it doesn't show up doesn't mean it's not there.


----------



## Jon0807 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well take your photos on flickr for example.  When I view your exif data it says "Comments:  (c) Christopher Garber".  What did you use to add that in there?  This is basically all I really want to add.


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 3, 2008)

You might have added that info to an IPTC field instead of an EXIF field. If you send me the image, I can have a look.

Also, found this software on Download.com:
http://www.download.com/Exifer/3000-2192_4-10142150.html?tag=lst-3

Since I don't have Windows, I don't know how well it works.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 4, 2008)

wow I'm honoured that you went to the effort. That is actually an option in my camera. The D200 allows you to add a Comments field to the ExIF of every image.


----------



## Jon0807 (Apr 4, 2008)

lol I like looking at the exif info of well taken photos. Almost like looking into how it was taken.  Unfortunately my Canon doesn't give me that option of adding comments


----------



## Garbz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jon0807 said:


> lol I like looking at the exif info of well taken photos.



Ok NOW I'm honoured


----------



## PaulBennett (Apr 10, 2008)

Check out Power Exif (trial pro version) and IExif(shareware) by OPanda

per their site:
Opanda                            IExif is a professional Exif viewer in Windows / IE /  Firefox, From a                            photographer's eye, It displays the image taken from digital camera and every item of EXIF                            data in the image from beginning to end. The user can learn about how and where to take the                            photo, what the camera's model is, the detail of photographer and more in IExif. You can know                            more information and some unbeknown story. It is not only the good assistant to study                            photography, but also the best choice to view EXIF for photographer, shutterbug, photo editor                            and so on...


----------

